# What's for lunch



## ScottySkis

Delicious Saberette hot dogs on my bbq.
Great day today too be outside weather here in Middletown NY is perfect 
I miss my aunt and uncle l
In normal Times we all be together eating and enjoy family
I hope everyone here is having nice labor day today


----------



## Harvey

Happy Labor Day Scotty!


----------



## wonderpony

Lemon risotto with pancetta and brussels sprout tops. I also made chicken stock for it, since I needed some.


----------



## Peter Minde

Today's lunch: speck with a fontina/parmesan blend, shallots, and spinach. I'll have to try the risotto.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Poor mans shrimp for me today


----------



## Green light

Tuna Camp? We do poor mans shrimp in the winter. Jig up some perch, filet into small pieces, boil, chill and serve with cocktail sauce. Yum


----------



## JTG

Really (I guess) poor man’s shrimp = cauliflower with cocktail sauce.

I ain’t lyin’.....although I suppose if you put cocktail sauce on most things it would make it hard to tell they aren’t shrimp!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Green light said:


> Tuna Camp? We do poor mans shrimp in the winter. Jig up some perch, filet into small pieces, boil, chill and serve with cocktail sauce. Yum



Perch --- Love the local perch from around here


----------



## JTG

I had leftover Italian (pork chops with vinegar peppers from Aroma Osteria in Wappingers) for lunch. If you find yourself in the Fishkill to Poughkeepsie region check the place out....its good.

Now for dessert....I have gotten into making rice pudding as of late. We are fans, tired of trying to buy good rice pudding, and I discovered making it at home is pretty simple.

Today I went with a chocolate rice pudding.

I’d give you pictures....but every picture I take with my iPhone seems to be too large to upload. Harvey, can you eliminate that annoyingness? I bet the size hassle is the reason that we don’t see more memes.....


----------



## jasonwx

JTG said:


> I had leftover Italian (pork chops with vinegar peppers from Aroma Osteria in Wappingers) for lunch. If you find yourself in the Fishkill to Poughkeepsie region check the place out....its good.
> 
> Now for dessert....I have gotten into making rice pudding as of late. We are fans, tired of trying to buy good rice pudding, and I discovered making it at home is pretty simple.
> 
> Today I went with a chocolate rice pudding.
> 
> I’d give you pictures....but every picture I take with my iPhone seems to be too large to upload. Harvey, can you eliminate that annoyingness? I bet the size hassle is the reason that we don’t see more memes.....



are you making dinner style rice pudding? that's the best

picture thing is real hassle


----------



## JTG

jasonwx said:


> are you making dinner style rice pudding? that's the best



Hmmm....not sure! What makes a rice pudding diner-style?

I don’t bake mine. Arborio (or another medium grain) rice cooked in milk until most of the liquid is absorbed and rice is tender. Mixture of egg yolks, cream, sugar, vanilla, cinnamon..tempered with some of the rice liquid..goes in next. Cook it to a heavy cream consistency....then into a casserole dish to cool and go in the fridge.

Is that diner style?

For chocolate I added cocoa powder to the egg/cream/sugar mixture, then stirred in chocolate chips when it was done cooking.


----------



## jasonwx

JTG said:


> Hmmm....not sure! What makes a rice pudding diner-style?
> 
> I don’t bake mine. Arborio (or another medium grain) rice cooked in milk until most of the liquid is absorbed and rice is tender. Mixture of egg yolks, cream, sugar, vanilla, cinnamon..tempered with some of the rice liquid..goes in next. Cook it to a heavy cream consistency....then into a casserole dish to cool and go in the fridge.
> 
> Is that diner style?
> 
> For chocolate I added cocoa powder to the egg/cream/sugar mixture, then stirred in chocolate chips when it was done cooking.



Yep..That's diner style...Like Kozy Shack...
no freak'n raisins..


----------



## ScottySkis

Sorry no pictures it hard to figure that process out
From my delicious pizza place


Shrimp fettuccini???


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> Perch --- Love the local perch from around here


My people are from Minnesota. I learned to fish with my grandfather on Silver Lake. We used to throw perch back, but kept all the sunnies, bluegills and crappies. I was out of college before I learned that people actually eat perch.


----------



## ScottySkis

Cheese steak and a slice with meatballs topped from great local pizza place delicious
I never had anything not taste great since moving to Middletown about 15 months ago
???????????


----------



## Brownski

Nice.
I’m at home today so I made cheeseburgers on the grill. Mine got a nice runny egg on it.


----------



## JTG

Runny egg on burger..... Honestly, the Farmhouse burger at the Cloudspin....one of the best burgers around, if they get the burger MR and the yolk runny. Doesn’t always happen, and even then it’s pretty good.

As for my lunch...made a batch of breaded chicken cutlets/chicken parm yesterday. Today I whipped up a quick tomato salad, with a spoonful of pesto for good measure, finished with a drizzle of balsamic reduction.


----------



## jasonwx

JTG said:


> Runny egg on burger..... Honestly, the Farmhouse burger at the Cloudspin....one of the best burgers around, if they get the burger MR and the yolk runny. Doesn’t always happen, and even then it’s pretty good.
> 
> As for my lunch...made a batch of breaded chicken cutlets/chicken parm yesterday. Today I whipped up a quick tomato salad, with a spoonful of pesto for good measure, finished with a drizzle of balsamic reduction.
> 
> View attachment 6103


looks great..one of my fav dishes is veal milanese topped with a arugula and tomato salad


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> My people are from Minnesota. I learned to fish with my grandfather on Silver Lake. We used to throw perch back, but kept all the sunnies, bluegills and crappies. I was out of college before I learned that people actually eat perch.



No - no - no


----------



## ScottySkis

Sesame chicken and fried dumplings


----------



## JTG

Leftovers from last night. I made sausage (sweet) and peppers as well as sausage (hot) sautéed with oil, garlic, red pepper flakes, and broccolini. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## jasonwx

JTG said:


> Leftovers from last night. I made sausage (sweet) and peppers as well as sausage (hot) sautéed with oil, garlic, red pepper flakes, and broccolini. Decisions, decisions!


you eat well

mix it all together and go to town


----------



## Campgottagopee

I love broccolini


----------



## JTG

jasonwx said:


> you eat well


You do know your Italian well....and I grew up working in a red check table cloth pizzaria/Italian joint (high school) and then did the chef thing in the same guy’s higher end Italian restaurant (he converted his big home in Kent, NY, I helped him open the new place) while working two full time jobs post college graduation.

Broccoli Rabe > Broccolini (at least for the dish I wanted to make)....but Adams didn’t have the broccoli rabe.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Before my wife became a nurse she owned/operated her own restaurant. I consider myself very lucky that she still loves to cook and is g-d good at it.

I make chili and grill meat. That's as far as I go.


----------



## ScottySkis

Bacon cheese steak delicious from great pizza place?????


----------



## wonderpony

Raspberry muffins. My hair dresser has 400 feet of late blooming raspberries. I picked a quart yesterday, and ate probably close to that while I was picking. I still have have some left. I also made bacon cauliflower soup with truffle oil. Dinner was leftover Piggery sausages and corn. Gotta eat as much corn as possible right now! Two more nights of frost are not good for my sweet corn addiction!


----------



## marcski

I just had a really great baguette with some softened butter (needs to be soft to spread on hot bread and a few bites of S kase cheese from Cooperstown Cheese Company. I don't think I could live without bread...and good bread is one of the joys of life. There is a reason they call having a meal "breaking bread" with someone.


----------



## Peter Minde

Almond butter and bacon on homemade sourdough.


----------



## Brownski

That looks really good, Peter


----------



## ScottySkis

Meatballs parmesan sandwich
From my delicious pizza place love it
??????


----------



## Peter Minde

Brownski said:


> That looks really good, Peter



Give it a try, you won't be disappointed. Works great with peanut butter too. And, if you're into it, a touch of Marmite.


----------



## ScottySkis

A turkey sandwich with potatoes chips from local quick chek convince store with delicious Levy s rye bread


----------



## wonderpony

Arugula salad with hearts of palm, pine nuts, avocado, shredded Parm/Romano and EVOO, from Garga. We ate there when my brother and SIL were married. It's a nice, easy salad, and I got arugula in my CSA this week.


----------



## JTG

I’m making Chicken “Vesuvius” tonight. Not the Chicago specialty of Chicken Vesuvio, with chicken on the bone and potatoes....but a riff from my restaurant days. Boneless breast sautéed in butter with garlic, rosemary, mushrooms and hot cherry peppers, finished with lemon and white wine.


----------



## jasonwx

JTG said:


> I’m making Chicken “Vesuvius” tonight. Not the Chicago specialty of Chicken Vesuvio, with chicken on the bone and potatoes....but a riff from my restaurant days. Boneless breast sautéed in butter with garlic, rosemary, mushrooms and hot cherry peppers, finished with lemon and white wine.


sounds good
throw some sausage in there and ya got scarpariello


----------



## marcski

jasonwx said:


> sounds good
> throw some sausage in there and ya got scarpariello



I was thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## JTG

While I suppose I could see how you might think that, it’s a totally different dish. After all, there are dozens of recipes you can find that have garlic, rosemary, peppers, and white wine in them, but they aren’t all the same dish, know what I mean?

I love me a scarpariello. Another favorite is classic pork chops with vinegar peppers, where the sauce is much the same less the rosemary. Both of those dishes rely on browning, and result in a luscious pan gravy that compliments the nicely browned chicken or pork. The Chicken Vesuvius I make in nothing like that, in its own good way.

For starters, while you may find a tablespoon or two of lemon in some versions, I don’t believe traditional scarpariello usually uses lemon. Nor does a scarpariello usually have mushrooms. Now let’s talk sauce. The gravy in a scarpariello (like in pork chops and vinegar peppers) is balanced and complimentary for a classic comfort food, with a touch of sour vinegar pepper. The sauce for my dish lacks the subtle balance of the pan gravy in a scarpariello, but in a very good way. The sauce makes much heavier use of lemon, rosemary, and only hot cherry peppers. Rather than “comfort” food, this dish punches you with flavor. Heck, I even sweat a little when I eat it. That’s a good thing if you like hot (but not spicy, if that makes sense), and lemon, and rosemary. Something about how those three come together in the dish is pure magic. Also, the sauce makes heavy use of butter, lemon, and more wine than a scarpariello. When done right the fat, acid, and wine emulsify into a creamy white sauce, enough to coat not only the chicken and mushrooms, but the plate of pasta it’s served over.

Trust me, it’s really nothing like a scarpariello, other than sharing some ingredients. Heck, of all the Italian dishes I’ve ever had, including scarpariello, this one is totally different, and totally my favorite dish of all time. If you ever want the recipe (you won’t find it anywhere else) I’ll share it, and you’ll see....


----------



## Green light

Vesuvius sounds delicious. Please share recipe, and a picture would also be appreciated.


----------



## South Mountain

Made my first brisket last week. Definitely making it into the rotation this winter.


----------



## JTG

Green light said:


> Vesuvius sounds delicious. Please share recipe, and a picture would also be appreciated.


It is, and here you go. I will try to get a picture of a finished plate before my son inhales the leftovers!

Mind you, outside of baking or new recipes I haven’t measured an ingredient in a long time, and improvisation on the fly is allowed (like if the if the chicken and mushrooms seems a little dry before adding lemon and wine....throw in more butter, that kind of thing.) I’ll estimate ingredients for two pounds of chicken breast, pounded into cutlets.

Two sticks butter.
3-4 decent sized cloves of garlic, sliced thin.
Rosemary, fresh preferred (3-4 sprigs, pull and chop leaves)...dried will work (a quarter sized pile in palm of hand, crushed in fingers a little). We like rosemary, you can adjust to your taste.
Two pounds chicken cutlets, dredged in flour.
16 oz sliced mushrooms.
6 or 8 hot cherry peppers, seeds removed, break into halves or quarters.
Juice of two lemons.
Two cups (give or take) of white wine. Any will do, I prefer a Chardonnay. You know what they say, if you wouldn’t drink it, don’t cook with it!

So, into the pan goes the butter, garlic, and rosemary. Your first hint of magic comes as you let that sauté for a few minutes to soften (but not brown) the garlic. The aroma is intoxicating.

Into the pan goes the chicken, pinch of salt and fresh cracked pepper, or pinch of white pepper if you have it. Cook chicken on that side for maybe two minutes. Turn, salt and pepper again. Another two minutes. At this point I suppose you could remove the chicken (to prevent over cooking) but I never do.

Into the pan go the mushrooms. Sauté until the mushrooms (turning chicken a couple times if it’s still in there) begin to soften a little, but not too much. If it’s looking a little dry, throw in some more butter! That’s hardly ever a wrong thing to do!!

Here comes magic point number two. Add the hot cherry peppers and then squeeze in the juice of two lemons. Don’t have fresh...a couple good splashes of bottled lemon juice will do. As the lemon hits the hot peppers and it combines with the rosemary....I’m convinced that’s where the real magic happens in this dish!

Ok, so after that all cooks together for a several minutes, allowing the mushrooms and cherry peppers to soften, in goes the white wine. If you happen to have taken the chicken out now would be the time to throw it back in. At this point everything should just be covered in liquid. Let that simmer and bubble until the wine cooks off and the sauce thickens and glistens.

This is best served over al dente farfalle, although any pasta would do, I suppose. Farfalle and Penne Rigate hold the sauce better than something else. You should have enough sauce in the pan for several good spoonfuls of sauce for each serving, to coat (but not drown) the chicken and the pasta. You can always add more wine if you don’t think there’s enough sauce, just make sure you give enough time for the wine to cook off

Serve with some nice bread (using bread is more dignified than licking sauce remains off your plate!) and a glass of that nice white wine you opened to cook with.

In my house this recipe, with a pound of pasta, will serve three hungry men. Reasonable eaters it should serve 4-5.

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Green light

I will be all over that Sunday. Sounds pretty easy and delicious. Thanks!!!


----------



## JTG

No problem, let me know how it goes.


----------



## marcski

South Mountain said:


> Made my first brisket last week. Definitely making it into the rotation this winter.
> 
> View attachment 6211


BBQ'd or on the stove or in the oven?


----------



## JTG

JTG said:


> No problem, let me know how it goes.


A re-heat of a butter based wine sauce never comes out quite as good as the original, but this will give you an idea of what you are shooting for.


----------



## ScottySkis

Eggplant rotallini from awesome itillian restaurant
?????


----------



## JTG

I love eggplant rollatini.

Back in my restaurant days one of my favorite chores was slicing and frying eggplant. Nothing better than sliced eggplant right out of the oil, sprinkled with a little Parmesan! Baking off breads was another favorite chore.


----------



## jasonwx

JTG said:


> I love eggplant rollatini.
> 
> Back in my restaurant days one of my favorite chores was slicing and frying eggplant. Nothing better than sliced eggplant right out of the oil, sprinkled with a little Parmesan! Baking off breads was another favorite chore.



frying eggplant is fun..unfortunately many rest just buy it pre sliced and fried..it's cheap and easy and since it's parm most of the time most people can't tell the diff


----------



## ScottySkis

U ever eat at Colandrea pizza by best pizza place
Best pizza place in Middletown for long time delicious as always???


----------



## ScottySkis

Croel pork filet for dinner marinade with orange
Saxon spicy
Very good dinner


----------



## ScottySkis

Today's brunch
Thomas's bagels with cream cheese and cheddar cheese
Not as good as bagels growing up in long Island with family days nothing is.???


----------



## ScottySkis

2 Hebrew national hot dogs and mozz cheese


----------



## Scrundy

Taco hell


----------



## Brownski




----------



## marcski

Half of a melon, a small fresh, NYS Honeycrisp apple and a really good fresh baguette, part with a bit o' butter and the rest with a bit of tuna.


----------



## JTG

Good old campfire lunch today (sadly, not cooked over a camp fire). Hebrew National beef franks, Bush’s Original baked beans, ketchup, mustard, Red Hot.


----------



## ScottySkis

From delicious upscale deli
Mozzarella sticks
Curly fries
Cheesestek quassdeias

????


----------



## Brownski

Sounds good. I had two boiled eggs


----------



## JTG

Two boiled eggs?

Hey, I’m down with that. However, your description is entirely inadequate! There are a number of ways to boil an egg, and the eating experience differs dramatically depending upon how you cook ‘em.....so give us more.


----------



## wonderpony

Vegetarian taco salad.


----------



## Brownski

JTG said:


> Two boiled eggs?
> 
> Hey, I’m down with that. However, your description is entirely inadequate! There are a number of ways to boil an egg, and the eating experience differs dramatically depending upon how you cook ‘em.....so give us more.


It was literally just two hard boiled eggs. I boiled a bunch the other day. This morning I was in a rush so instead of making egg salad, I just stuck two hard boiled eggs in a sandwich bag. Around noon I peeled and ate them. I like egg.


----------



## JTG

So, a couple of hard boiled eggs, on the go. Gotcha!

Hard boiled eggs don’t do much for me. Now a nice soft boiled egg (the 5 minute runny yolk variety, preferably)....that can be as tasty as a perfectly poached egg!


----------



## Brownski

Usually they go in egg salad with a touch of spicy mustard and some bacon bits along with the normal mayo


----------



## JTG

Brownski said:


> Usually they go in egg salad with a touch of spicy mustard and some bacon bits along with the normal mayo


Yes! Or a nice Deviled Egg


----------



## ScottySkis

Home made tuna fish sandwich( so I can enjoy eating out next week on vacation??


----------



## ScottySkis

the elks in new paltz wings and philly cheese with French fries
Delicious??????????


----------



## Brownski

Dude. 
Me and Dangerboy just had wings too. The fuckers forgot my celery entirely this time.


----------



## ScottySkis

Chicken parmesan with zitti from local delicious pizza place?????


----------



## ScottySkis

_turkey sandwich I get very good tasting turkey deli from target( ttrying with mayo and lettuce very nice sandwich_


----------



## Scrundy

Shrimp Pho


----------



## gorgonzola

Scrundy said:


> View attachment 6515Shrimp Pho


pho season = ski season! needs more sriracha!


----------



## ScottySkis

I about to eat delicious
Fettuccine Alfredo with chicken from my favorite pizza itillian place in few minutes??????


----------



## JTG

This question can also be applied to Carbonara. Is it a real Alfredo, or a cheap, easy, cheating Alfredo? On that note, what is the one ingredient you shouldn’t find in either a real Alfredo or Carbonara?


----------



## Brownski

Hair


----------



## JTG

Well....hopefully you wouldn’t find that in ANY Alfredo or Carbonara.


----------



## Peter Minde

Looking around on the interwebz, the jury seems to be out on whether fettuccine Alfredo is a jin-you-wine Italian dish. Although Marcella Hazan provides a recipe in _The Classic Italian Cookbook. _Her recipe calls for parmesan and a touch of nutmeg. No parsley, no Romano. https://www.disgracesonthemenu.com/2012/02/italian-myths.html 

Bacon and cream are not used in carbonara sauce. I've seen recipes calling for guanciale (cured pork cheek), which might be hard to find outside really hard core Italian neighborhoods. Other recipes call for pancetta. But bacon? NFW.


----------



## JTG

Bacon, preferably fatty and thick cut, can do for Carbonara in a pinch.....but you are right, it’s not the right ingredient.

What I was going for on both Alfredo and Carbonara is cream. Neither should have it. Not that I don’t use a little cream in an Alfredo on occasion, if I don’t have the proper butter (Plugra is my preferred).


----------



## gorgonzola

Carbonara is my jam. pancetta is the go to but bacon will do because, well, it's bacon. never cream though


----------



## jasonwx

Alfredo gives me the shits
To darn heavy
Puttanesca is the way to go!!


----------



## JTG

That’s the problem with heavy cream in an Alfredo. An Alfredo made without cream is going to be rich (it’s just butter and cheese, after all) but it doesn’t have to be heavy.


----------



## Brownski

jasonwx said:


> Alfredo gives me the shits
> To darn heavy
> Puttanesca is the way to go!!


All the best foods make you shit. If you do the crime you do the time


----------



## ScottySkis

Brownski said:


> All the best foods make you shit. If you do the crime you do the time


I agree totally worth delicious favorite food type which I had for leftover for lunch
????


----------



## ScottySkis

I just cooked outside on electric bbq nice cheese burger med rare with awesome spice more than what I don't miss revonah ( rehab for mental illness and substance use
But in awesome program now
And they finally agreed to take 25% of my disability for rent and all services I get here
Which is awesome I feel my dad helped me get the apartment in nice part of town close to my family


----------



## ScottySkis

I about to eat delicious
Bacon omelette
With Swiss cheese and onions
With side of
Delicious corned beef
Hash 
Delivery soon brunch my dad used take me out when we live in long Island we have great breakfast all time miss those days


----------



## Brownski

Now you’re talking. I love omelettes and that sounds like a good one.


----------



## Peter Minde

My regular breakfast is more of a frittata than an omelet. I sauté rice and pancetta in olive oil. Sometimes I add sazón or a shallot. Then I add spinach, then the eggs, and finally some cheese.


----------



## jasonwx

Brownski said:


> Now you’re talking. I love omelettes and that sounds like a good one.


It gives me the shits?


----------



## Peter Minde

Peter Minde said:


> My regular breakfast is more of a frittata than an omelet. I sauté rice and pancetta in olive oil. Sometimes I add sazón or a shallot. Then I add spinach, then the eggs, and finally some cheese. Picture added. Yes, that's homemade sriracha on the side.


----------



## Brownski

jasonwx said:


> It gives me the shits?


I believe I have already stated my position on this

“All the best foods make you shit. If you do the crime you do the time”


----------



## Brownski

Peter Minde said:


> View attachment 6537


Yeah, that looks good


----------



## Peter Minde

jasonwx said:


> It gives me the shits?



I guess I shouldn't share my harissa sauce recipe, in that case.


----------



## Peter Minde

All this talk about carbonara got me thinking.... tonight, I prepared my first ever pasta carbonara. I used orecchiette instead of spaghetti. Thrilled to find guanciale at an Italian grocery only 12 miles away. For my first attempt, it wasn't bad. Child approved. Arneis was a good accompaniment, although a wine from Lazio might be more genuine.


----------



## jasonwx

Peter Minde said:


> I guess I shouldn't share my harissa sauce recipe, in that case.


I’m just joking. But I do avoid cream and butter sauces. Just not my thing. I have been making a lot of Korean nd Thai


----------



## Peter Minde

jasonwx said:


> I’m just joking. But I do avoid cream and butter sauces. Just not my thing. I have been making a lot of Korean nd Thai


I've made Thai food but never Korean. Where do you get your recipes?


----------



## jasonwx

Peter Minde said:


> I've made Thai food but never Korean. Where do you get your recipes?


Crazy as it sounds I cook for a living. 
like everyone else I use the internet and I go to a local Korean market. I’m not afraid to buy and try unusual ingredients. I learn a ton from the people I work with etc


----------



## ScottySkis

I getting pizza and mozz sticks
From excellent pizza Restraunt that delivers


----------



## Peter Minde

jasonwx said:


> Crazy as it sounds I cook for a living.
> like everyone else I use the internet and I go to a local Korean market. I’m not afraid to buy and try unusual ingredients. I learn a ton from the people I work with etc



Chapeau. I couldn't imagine doing that. Thanksgiving is a huge undertaking chez moi.


----------



## jasonwx

Peter Minde said:


> Chapeau. I couldn't imagine doing that. Thanksgiving is a huge undertaking chez moi.



I drive my wife crazy on thanksgiving. Most people start early or the day before. I usually wonder into the kitchen around 11 am and finish up at 1
That includes making the pies and and getting the bird in the oven.


----------



## Peter Minde

jasonwx said:


> Crazy as it sounds I cook for a living.
> like everyone else I use the internet and I go to a local Korean market. I’m not afraid to buy and try unusual ingredients. I learn a ton from the people I work with etc



The nearest Asian market is mainly Chinese and southeast Asian. Korean market is a long drive. My one attempt at preparing kim chi didn't turn out great. Many awesome Korean restaurants in Palisades Park, Fort Lee and environs. After the pandemic I'll get back there.

As for Thanksgiving, I'm one of those guys that starts the day or 2 days before.


----------



## jasonwx

Peter Minde said:


> The nearest Asian market is mainly Chinese and southeast Asian. Korean market is a long drive. My one attempt at preparing kim chi didn't turn out great. Many awesome Korean restaurants in Palisades Park, Fort Lee and environs. After the pandemic I'll get back there.
> 
> As for Thanksgiving, I'm one of those guys that starts the day or 2 days before.


I pass through fort lee every day


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> I drive my wife crazy on thanksgiving. Most people start early or the day before. I usually wonder into the kitchen around 11 am and finish up at 1
> That includes making the pies and and getting the bird in the oven.



That's amazing

My Mom would be pissed so I'm not telling her.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> That's amazing
> 
> My Mom would be pissed so I'm not telling her.


To be honest
I make the mashed potatoes and veg a half hr before service


----------



## Peter Minde

Today's lunch: peanut butter and bacon sandwich with a touch of Marmite. Homemade sourdough.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Spaghetti and spinach with anchovies and capers, served with a fried egg.


----------



## jasonwx

Milo Maltbie said:


> Spaghetti and spinach with anchovies and capers, served with a fried egg.
> View attachment 6578


Winner winner!
That looks yjm


----------



## JTG

Yeah, that looks good! The PB, bacon, marmite not so much. I mean, I know bacon makes everything better, but....

Yeah, don’t knock it until you’ve tried it, I suppose!


----------



## Milo Maltbie

jasonwx said:


> Winner winner!
> That looks yjm


Thanks. One of my favorite meals for one or two people. Make it in 20 minutes with stuff I always have, just complicated enough to keep me busy the whole time. Plus a painless way to eat green leafy vegetables.

dm


----------



## ScottySkis

I have excellent meatball hero
Bacon cheesestek From my 4 star pizza place


----------



## ScottySkis

I having Chinese
Moon with 7 stars( lobster, scallops, shrimp, crab meat, roast pork, chicken, beef and fresh Chinese veg
Fried dumpling I have it today and Tomorrow
From really good restaurant delivery


----------



## ScottySkis

( the reasoreasons why I love getting great food is when I was in rehab for mental illness and substance mj.
The food their was horrible)

About to get lunch delivered
Ruben excellent with spicy fries


----------



## Brownski

Ruebens deserve more attention then get. A good Rueben can really make your day


----------



## gorgonzola

Brownski said:


> Ruebens deserve more attention then get. A good Rueben can really make your day


true, but been more on a cuban kick lately

Scotty I'm envious as I sit here and eat my salad every day lol. Today was greek with grilled chicken... although i did splurge last Friday with a (WaWa) "gobbler"; roast turkey, stuffing, and cranberry and gravy on a hoagie roll


----------



## jasonwx

Brownski said:


> Ruebens deserve more attention then get. A good Rueben can really make your day


They give me the shits?


----------



## Green light

Been making my “gobbler” for years sans the gravy. Mayo instead.


----------



## Peter Minde

JTG said:


> Yeah, that looks good! The PB, bacon, marmite not so much. I mean, I know bacon makes everything better, but....
> 
> Yeah, don’t knock it until you’ve tried it, I suppose!


JTG: Trust me on this, even though I used to be a salesman. ?


----------



## Brownski

jasonwx said:


> They give me the shits?


Of course they do.


----------



## gorgonzola

today's salad: black and bleu
organic mixed greens and cucs, leftover london broil, last of the garden tomatoes and guess what kind of steeze with some ken's light balsamic


----------



## Peter Minde

Thai green curry. Yum.


----------



## ScottySkis

Delivery from this 4 star deli my favorite deli 
Delicious
Cheese steak wrap
With spicy fries and coffee
Love this place
Best food place since moving out of liberty to Middletown over year in half now


----------



## ScottySkis

Seaseme chicken from great Chinese restaurant delivery to my apartment with almond cookies for dessert


----------



## Brownski

It’s Saturday so must be Teds


----------



## ScottySkis

I having fried shrimp with pasta
And Conoli for dessert
From my favorite pizza place
Delivery


----------



## jasonwx

ScottySkis said:


> I having fried shrimp with pasta
> And Conoli for dessert
> From my favorite pizza place
> Delivery


Dude
you must spend 150$ a week on takeout ..


----------



## ScottySkis

jasonwx said:


> Dude
> you must spend 150$ a week on takeout ..


Yes
But it worth it I retire because of health I have enough for great food


----------



## wonderpony

Brown rice with spinach, feta, roasted red peppers and shrimp. Dinner is cheese and crackers because I ate too much.


----------



## wonderpony

ScottySkis said:


> Delivery from this 4 star deli my favorite deli
> Delicious
> Cheese steak wrap
> With spicy fries and coffee
> Love this place
> Best food place since moving out of liberty to Middletown over year in half now


I would just about kill for a cheese steak wrap.


----------



## ScottySkis

Chicken quesadillas deliver my favorite local deli


----------



## ScottySkis

Delicious meatloaf with mash potatoes from my favorite local deli
Delivery to my apartment


----------



## JTG

Half hour, my ass. Maybe to cook.....but the prep work is always the chore! Getting ready for Beef Stroganoff...



The challenge in our house is cooking with our non-meat eating daughter, which requires two versions of everything. She got a mushroom stroganoff made with wine instead of beef broth. Very different flavor, but still good.


----------



## Brownski

Looks good


----------



## jasonwx

JTG said:


> Half hour, my ass. Maybe to cook.....but the prep work is always the chore! Getting ready for Beef Stroganoff...
> View attachment 6793
> The challenge in our house is cooking with our non-meat eating daughter, which requires two versions of everything. She got a mushroom stroganoff made with wine instead of beef broth. Very different flavor, but still good.
> View attachment 6794
> View attachment 6795


----------



## jasonwx

I always have to make a veggie option for my daughter too
Looks good


----------



## marcski

Has this thread morphed to include dinner?


----------



## ScottySkis

marcski said:


> Has this thread morphed to include dinner?


Yes nothing wrong with that


----------



## ScottySkis

Itillian comb sandwich


----------



## ScottySkis

I having
Cheese Steak wrap
Home made lasuana 
And Tirmaso for dessert


----------



## ScottySkis

Seasume Chicken
Fried egg roll
Delivery from a awesome restaurant
?????


----------



## JTG

Cut Christmas trees today (Evergreen Tree Farm, Mabbettsville). Getting Mexican from La Puerto Azul (to go, they have tables outside).  Their quac is really good, looking forward to the blood orange margarita!


----------



## gorgonzola

I think we need a lil breakfast love, thanksgiving morning sammich- egg, garden Hungarian wax pepper, chicken sage sausage, sharp cheddar on 27 grain toast with a drizzle of ny maple syrup


----------



## ScottySkis

My favorite 
Med rare burger with spice and ? I love cooking this.


----------



## ScottySkis

Excellent Grandma's pizza with meatball toppling
Delicious brunch


----------



## ScottySkis

Excellent bacon
Cheeseburger med rare
With bbq sauce and sweet curly fries
From my favorite upscale deli deliver to my apartment????


----------



## Peter Minde

Homemade sour cream doughnuts. Training fuel of champions. ?


----------



## ScottySkis

Cheese steak????
Beer diped
Onion rings from my favorite pizza place Delivery


----------



## Brownski

Peter Minde said:


> Homemade sour cream doughnuts. Training fuel of champions. ?
> 
> View attachment 7076


That’s legitimately impressive


----------



## Peter Minde

Brownski said:


> That’s legitimately impressive


Thank you. They weren't difficult to make. Omitting a glaze, then were sweet, but not cloyingly so.


----------



## ScottySkis

> Ruben from my favorite local deli


----------



## ScottySkis

Delicious pastrami


----------



## Zykamps

For now...


----------



## ScottySkis

I have pizza from
Another awesome pizza place
meatball topping and onion delicious
Tirumsu for dessert

???????


----------



## ScottySkis

Pizza 
Onion and meatballs toppings omg delicious


----------



## wonderpony

Zykamps said:


> For now...View attachment 7105


Beer and kohlrabi. Always a classic combination!


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

I don't know what is in these stuffed peppers, but they are insane. The guy at the pizzeria says bread crumbs. I'm thinking maybe with some balsamic or something. They're spicy, yet sweet.


----------



## ScottySkis

2 amazing tasting
Hot dogs Hebrew national cooked by me in broiler
With cheddar cheese on top and chips


----------



## ScottySkis

t had delicious pulled pork over rice from my deku that delivers made the day


----------



## Brownski

Hey Scotty, why is Friday pizza day? My entire life, I’ve always gotten pizza on Fridays. Do you do that? I’m not the only one right?


----------



## ScottySkis

Brownski said:


> Hey Scotty, why is Friday pizza day? My entire life, I’ve always gotten pizza on Fridays. Do you do that? I’m not the only one right?


True long Island thing?
I grew up there then move to Hudson Valley NY in 1995 pizza every day be ok with me


----------



## Brownski

May be a thing on LI but that’s not where I get it from. I’m an upstater by birth and live in the in-between now


----------



## ScottySkis

I going with med rare cheese burger with spice Hot and bbq sauce


----------



## ScottySkis

( for dinner(
.I have chicken Sorrento delivers from my pizza place
Conoli for dessert


----------



## ScottySkis

Dinner
I have pizza with meatball and onion toppings with delicious conoli for dessert


----------



## ScottySkis

Peanut butter sandwich with potato chips


----------



## JTG

Chips in the sandwich or on the side?


----------



## sig

JTG said:


> Chips in the sandwich or on the side?


PBJ in the sandwich otherwise on the side. and make it a good old fashion chip. not those with ridges.


----------



## ScottySkis

JTG said:


> Chips in the sandwich or on the side?


On the side


----------



## jasonwx

Crestor or Lipitor


----------



## ScottySkis

Chinese delivery
Sweet and sour chicken
With fried dumplings


----------



## Brownski

ScottySkis said:


> Chinese delivery
> Sweet and sour chicken
> With fried dumplings


Sounds like 2 lunches


----------



## ScottySkis

Brownski said:


> Sounds like 2 lunches


Actual lunch and dinner


----------



## ScottySkis

My RSS services for everything that got me help into awesome apartment over a year and 8 months ago.

Chicken fransie and few sides


----------



## ScottySkis

veal parmesan
Truism for dessert delivered from my favorite pizza place


----------



## ScottySkis

For lunch itillian combo
For dinner Chicken Stambocia
? trimso
Delivery from an awesome pizza place


----------



## ScottySkis

Turkey sandwich made by me
With potato chips
Coffee and water
Desert be cheese Danish
Went shopping yesterday


----------



## Jon951

Delivery from an awesome pizza place...which one?


----------



## ScottySkis

Jon951 said:


> Delivery from an awesome pizza place...which one?


In Middletown NY
Alfonos on rte 211


----------



## wonderpony

Someday, I want to have lunch with you, Scotty! Your lunches sound amazing!

I had gingered vegetable stir-fry. Almost all of my CSA veggies have been cooked and frozen. I am pretty much on the cleaning-out-the-freezer diet between now and mid-May, when my CSA starts up again.


----------



## ScottySkis

Cheese burger Helper with lasagna style


----------



## jasonwx

ScottySkis said:


> Cheese burger Helper with lasagna style


I was with you all the way
Until this


----------



## XTski

jasonwx said:


> I was with you all the way
> Until this


He had a hell of a run was going to nominate Scottys meals a legendary, even today started great was like “ cheese burger ..hell yeah ! then what the... totally dig the meal reports overall tho


----------



## Green light

Back in the 80s my buddies wife (who was a good cook),used to make him hamburger helper. She told him it was home made and he believed her. We all laughed because we knew it wasn’t.


----------



## ScottySkis

Sicillian LG pizza
With meatball
From awesome pizza place
Marcos in Middletown


----------



## marcski

Green light said:


> Back in the 80s my buddies wife (who was a good cook),used to make him hamburger helper. She told him it was home made and he believed her. We all laughed because we knew it wasn’t.


To be honest, I don't even know what hamburger helper is...and I'm not sure I want to find out.


----------



## Cornhead

> Ha, I've been enjoying the occasional Kraft macaroni and cheese dinner lately. What's not to like, butter, pasta, and cheese. I usually doctor it up a bit. Scott, have you stepped on a scale lately? I'm afraid to, I did alot of paddling over the summer, but I've been pretty stagnant since then. God I miss the steam room at the Y. Especially after skiing.


----------



## wonderpony

marcski said:


> To be honest, I don't even know what hamburger helper is...and I'm not sure I want to find out.


Hamburger helper pales in contrast to its cousin Tuna helper. That is a staple in my pantry. We have a saying in my house, "This is why they make Tuna helper!" That means that we are having too much fun to bother actually cooking.


----------



## wonderpony

Gobble gobble balls from The Meatloaf Shop cookbook.


----------



## XTski

ScottySkis said:


> Sicillian LG pizza
> With meatball
> From awesome pizza place
> Marcos in Middletown


Madone! ?‍? enjoy


----------



## wonderpony

Classic grilled cheese sammich - American cheese on white bread, with a pickle on the side.


----------



## jasonwx

wonderpony said:


> Hamburger helper pales in contrast to its cousin Tuna helper. That is a staple in my pantry. We have a saying in my house, "This is why they make Tuna helper!" That means that we are having too much fun to bother actually cooking.


Culinary blaspheme ?


----------



## Green light

Hamburger helper: in the box are noodles, some kind of man made cheese mixture and other chemical delicacies. You add a pound of ground beef, sautée and serve. Mmmmm


----------



## tirolski

Crisped bacon in sauerkraut and beer.


----------



## wonderpony

jasonwx said:


> Culinary blaspheme ?





Green light said:


> Hamburger helper: in the box are noodles, some kind of man made cheese mixture and other chemical delicacies. You add a pound of ground beef, sautée and serve. Mmmmm


A long time ago, when the dinosaurs ruled the world, tuna helper and hamburger helper were staples when my parents, my brother and I would go camping every summer. My dad taught college, and was off for a couple of months. My mom worked from home. My people are from Minnesota, so we would drive to Minneapolis, stay for a week and then go camping around the west. We always had tuna helper and hamburger helper with us.


----------



## wonderpony

wonderpony said:


> A long time ago, when the dinosaurs ruled the world, tuna helper and hamburger helper were staples when my parents, my brother and I would go camping every summer. My dad taught college, and was off for a couple of months. My mom worked from home. My people are from Minnesota, so we would drive to Minneapolis, stay for a week and then go camping around the west. We always had tuna helper and hamburger helper with us.


At some point, the makers of tuna helper removed the peas from it, making it one of my son's favorite foods.


----------



## wonderpony

Seared tuna steak and Japanese daikon salad. I guess that offsets the tuna helper. ?


----------



## ScottySkis

Baked ziti
Sciilan style
( egg plant & ricotta cheese and melted Mozilla cheese
And trimos for dessert
Delivery from awesome pizza restaurant
Marcos in Middletown


----------



## ScottySkis

I have my excellent pizza place delivery.
Alfinsos pizzeria in Middletown
?????
Chicken bbq garlic flavored and meatball hero


----------



## ScottySkis

I cooking 2 delicious Hebrew national on briol in oven with cheddar cheese so good????. And potato chips on side


----------



## wonderpony

Pasta with parsnips and bacon in a cheese sauce. It's the last of my veggies from my CSA. I will now be on the Cleaning Out The Freezer Diet between now and mid-May. Thankfully, it's all stuff I like, since I made it.


----------



## ScottySkis

I having turkey sandwich I bought threy from target
The turkey is better than board head
And 2 slices of cheese cake from deilous bakery
Delfibes in Middletown


----------



## wonderpony

Bacon. I cooked the last of my bacon from my bacon dealer. I added some to the pasta from yesterday. I just finished the rest off as a snack.


----------



## ScottySkis

I having delicious
Veal Sorrentino
And cannoli for dessert from excellent pizza place delivery to my apartment
????????


----------



## wonderpony

Baked crab cakes. I am not in delivery service for anything!


----------



## ScottySkis

I getting
Cheese steak and
Sweet potato fries
Delivery from awesome deli
( delivery because I don't drive


----------



## ScottySkis

( dinner)??????

I having delicious
Eggplant Rollatini Mozz sticks, fried calamri
And Cannoli for dessert
From alfonsoss pizzeria in Middletown NY


----------



## wonderpony

ScottySkis said:


> ( dinner)??????
> 
> I having delicious
> Eggplant Rollatini Mozz sticks, fried calamri
> And Cannoli for dessert
> From alfonsoss pizzeria in Middletown NY


 I LOVE fried calamari! what kind of sauce?


----------



## ScottySkis

wonderpony said:


> I LOVE fried calamari! what kind of sauce?


Marrina


----------



## ScottySkis

( dinner)??

I cooking
Med rare steak
Marionette by Italian dressing
And dorrito on side


----------



## wonderpony

A very large pile of smashed potatoes. ?


----------



## ScottySkis

I having 2 delicious sabrrete hot dogs cooked in oven broiler with cheddar cheese and potato chips


----------



## ScottySkis

I having turkey sandwich
Delicious from target same that me and Cornhead ate for dinner at platty when pizza place ate our pizza
We call in at staying at local hotel for crazy good snow storm awesome memories


----------



## Cornhead

> Leftover bacon cheeseburger with sauteed onions, cheddar and swiss on a pretzel roll, reheated in the oven at work, delicious, I can barely taste the paint.


----------



## JTG

wonderpony said:


> I LOVE fried calamari! what kind of sauce?


One of the Italian restaurants (Stephano’s for those near Fishkill/Wappingers) near us doesn’t fire the Fried Calamari for your to go order until you walk in the door. So fresh, I eat my share hot on the car ride home! You get Marinara most places, but I prefer a nice garlic aioli. Love it when a place fries cherry peppers (Rhode Island style) in with the Calamari. I hated cleaning Calamari back in my restaurant days.

As for other great dishes with Calamari....a nice Scungille and Calamari salad with lots of cherry peppers and lemon....mouth waters just thinking about it!


----------



## JTG

Lunch is Boar’s Head ham and Bazin’ Buffalo Turkey with Alpine Lace Swiss, on nice fresh County White bread, with Mayo and Dijon mustard, with a nice cold A&W.


----------



## Face4Me

JTG said:


> Love it when a place fries cherry peppers (Rhode Island style) in with the Calamari.


Lisa G's in Lake Placid serves their fried calamari like this ... it's very good.


----------



## JTG

Face4Me said:


> Lisa G's in Lake Placid serves their fried calamari like this ... it's very good.


We’ll have to hit up Lisa G’s (for takeout) next time up. We tried Luna last weekend, didn’t think it was very good. Also done with Smoke Signals. I want to like their food, but it’s just eh! Finally got me some elusive Pig Wings. They were eh! We need some new spots.


----------



## Face4Me

JTG said:


> We’ll have to hit up Lisa G’s (for takeout) next time up. We tried Luna last weekend, didn’t think it was very good. Also done with Smoke Signals. I want to like their food, but it’s just eh! Finally got me some elusive Pig Wings. They were eh! We need some new spots.


I think there may have been a COVID issue or something at Lisa G's, but I'm not sure ... They closed "suddenly" last week, and their website says that they're currently closed until the 28th, and then, they will be opening for take out only.

I've been to Luna a couple of times ... it's OK ... I agree with you completely about Smoke Signals. I think it used to be a lot better.

We've actually had some good results at Generations, and the Dack Shack is pretty good too, but there really isn't anything to get too excited about these days. That said, we've only been doing take out since COVID hit, so it's not really fair to judge the food too harshly when you're taking it out. 

We've been doing take out twice a week to try to support the restaurants in town since COVID hit, though most weeks, one of those nights is Johnny's Pizza. We try to pick a different restaurant each week for the other night from a set of about 6 or 7.


----------



## Campgottagopee

If you guys feel like a short drive a must hit is The Belvedere in Saranac Lake. It's really good and a complete classic.


----------



## JTG

Interesting the response by LP restaurants. Like Lisa G’s is having now, both Smoke Signals and the Lake Placid Pub & Brewery had COVID hit their staffs, with the same kind of temporary shut down. Smoke Signals, like Lisa G’s is doing, decided to reopen with takeout only. At the LP Pub & Brewery the bar was packed with people (not me) last weekend.


----------



## wonderpony

ScottySkis said:


> I having 2 delicious sabrrete hot dogs cooked in oven broiler with cheddar cheese and potato chips


You have posted about these hot dogs so often that I had to look them up.


----------



## G.ski

JTG said:


> One of the Italian restaurants (Stephano’s for those near Fishkill/Wappingers) near us doesn’t fire the Fried Calamari for your to go order until you walk in the door. So fresh, I eat my share hot on the car ride home! You get Marinara most places, but I prefer a nice garlic aioli. Love it when a place fries cherry peppers (Rhode Island style) in with the Calamari. I hated cleaning Calamari back in my restaurant days.
> 
> As for other great dishes with Calamari....a nice Scungille and Calamari salad with lots of cherry peppers and lemon....mouth waters just thinking about it!


Stephano's is awesome, in my working life I sold food to Steve. Portions are immense as well.
Same for Aroma Osteria which you have mentioned before. Eddie does a great job.
I'm also a fan of Blue Fountain in Hopewell Junction.


----------



## JTG

Aroma is one of our favorites as well. We don’t get over to Hopewell too much, even though we used to live there (Inky Lane).


----------



## G.ski

I live in Beekman about a mile west of the 55/Beekman Road intersection. Right on Fishkill Creek (fishing is my non-ski season addiction).


----------



## ScottySkis

Veal parmesan delivery from my favorite local pizzeria alfonsoss


----------



## wonderpony

Cleaning out the freezer diet. Hungarian lesco over egg noodles. Basically, peppers sauteed with bacon and some tomatoes and paprika thrown in. I must have had some spicy peppers when I made this batch, because it had quite the kick!


----------



## Campgottagopee

We eat darn good at the cabin


----------



## ScottySkis

2 delicious
Hebrew national hot dogs with cheddar cheese cooked by me in oven and dorrito s on side


----------



## JTG

We made a rib roast yesterday....so (leftover) steak and eggs today.


----------



## ScottySkis

Spicy cheese burger med rare with great spicy s and cheadr cheese
Dorrito s and tea
(Since I broke my coffee carafe)


----------



## Brownski

Scotty, what kind of coffee maker do you have? How many cups? Post a pic when you can. Maybe somebody can help


----------



## ScottySkis

Brownski said:


> Scotty, what kind of coffee maker do you have? How many cups? Post a pic when you can. Maybe somebody can help


Mr coffee 12 cup
I not good at post pictures


----------



## Brownski

Cusinart?


----------



## jasonwx

French press
Makes good coffee and so easy


----------



## ScottySkis

Brownski said:


> Cusinart?


No not sure thanks for the thought


----------



## Kingslug

The morning burrito at Gore is the bomb..best 8 bucks spent.


----------



## XTski

ScottySkis said:


> Mr coffee 12 cup
> I not good at post pictures


Right on Brown! Scotty I will be going down the thruway later today , maybe I can pick up a carafe and drop it off for you?


----------



## ScottySkis

XTski said:


> Right on Brown! Scotty I will be going down the thruway later today , maybe I can pick up a carafe and drop it off for you?


Thanks I got it from walmart today
Much appreciated tho


----------



## XTski

No problem I dig this site, cool to help others


----------



## Peter Minde

jasonwx said:


> French press
> Makes good coffee and so easy


I like my moka.


----------



## JTG

jasonwx said:


> French press
> Makes good coffee and so easy


I’ve already broken the glass on TWO French Presses. Good Java, but I’m done. The Nespresso does a more than adequate job!


----------



## ScottySkis

XTski said:


> No problem I dig this site, cool to help others


Me much appreciated


----------



## ScottySkis

.I have an excellent Ruben with pastrami and cornnbeef from my favorite deli
Delivery from village deli in Middletown


----------



## Brownski

Damn I love Ruebens. Had one about a week ago.


----------



## jasonwx

JTG said:


> I’ve already broken the glass on TWO French Presses. Good Java, but I’m done. The Nespresso does a more than adequate job!


I’ve been lucky
I also have one of those insta hot faucets so it real easy to make a cup


----------



## ScottySkis

2 Hebrew national
Hots dogs broiled with cheddar cheese and cheese nips crackers on side


----------



## ScottySkis

I have delicious brunch
Egg omelet with Swiss cheese
Onion s 
Bacon on side
Delicious corned beef hash
From excellent deli
Village deli in Middletown NY


----------



## ScottySkis

Chicken Saltimbocca
With prosciutto& spinach sauteed with Mozzarella
And ziti s
Dessert trimoso
Excellent pizzaeria high quality recommend
Marcos in Middletown for delivery


----------



## ScottySkis

I having delicious Ruben with pastrami from my favorite deli 4 star village deliI having delicious Ruben with pastrami from my favorite deli 4 star village deli


----------



## wonderpony

Cleaning out the freezer diet. Ginger stir fry over rice.


----------



## ScottySkis

??????
Marco's special wrap:
Grill chicken , eggplant , fresh mozzarella & roasted peppers
Deserts is trimoso
My favorite pizza eria in Middletown
Marcos


----------



## ScottySkis

I have fried chicken with delicious spicy fries and Mozz sticks and coffee from 4 star deli


----------



## wonderpony

Risotto with mushrooms and saffron.


----------



## wonderpony

Chicken wing meatballs from the Meatball Shop cookbook. I bought the stuff for them for the super bowl, but didn't make them.


----------



## ScottySkis

Brunch for me today pancakes and blue berry waffles and delicious maple syrup high quality


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Pasta Napolitan served with a fried egg.





I didn't have any bacon or sausage so I used anchovies. It was a little too acid so next time I'll some shredded carrots.

mm


----------



## tirolski

It’s bacon and eggs toast and coffee day today.


----------



## wonderpony

Thai peanut noodles with broccoli and crabmeat.


----------



## ScottySkis

Patty melt with curly fries
And bacon and fudge for dessert
From my favorite deli


----------



## ScottySkis

Hebrew national Hot dogs with cheddar cheese


----------



## ScottySkis

Spicy cheese burger with bbq sauce and cheddar cheese med rare spice


----------



## ScottySkis

My brunch is several pancakes and waffles blueberries insi de and good maple syrup sand butter


----------



## ScottySkis

2 delicious
Hebrew national hot dogs broiled in oven btt me with Mozzarella cheese


----------



## ScottySkis

3 hotdogs
Sabrrete with Mozzarella cheese delicious


----------



## wonderpony

Grilled Italian sausage from my bacon dealer and carrots and dip. I had to wear my crampons to get to the grill, but totally worth it.


----------



## ScottySkis

Sicilian pizza pie from 4 star pizzeria in Middletown alfonsoss with caramelized onions and meatballs topping


----------



## MiSkier

Venison burgers in Caberfae Peaks parking lot


----------



## ScottySkis

Hebrew national hot dogs with Mozz cheese cook by me in broiler oven


----------



## wonderpony

Cleaning out the freezer diet. Radish top/potato soup that I made using blue potatoes. Let's just say the color was interesting. I won't do that again. ??


----------



## Brownski

This thread needs more pictures


----------



## jasonwx

ScottySkis said:


> Hebrew national hot dogs with Mozz cheese cook by me in broiler oven


that ain't kosher


----------



## jasonwx

wonderpony said:


> Cleaning out the freezer diet. Radish top/potato soup that I made using blue potatoes. Let's just say the color was interesting. I won't do that again. ??


yikes i can only imagine..also using a waxy potato to make soup hmmm


----------



## wonderpony

jasonwx said:


> yikes i can only imagine..also using a waxy potato to make soup hmmm


Think Pine Green from your Crayola Crayon box, but a bit darker. I actually thought it was black bean soup. I am not very good about marking what I make. Usually, it's not an issue, except for the one time that I brought Italian Gravy to work, thinking it was tomato bread soup.


----------



## Green light

Give me the Caberfae venison burgers and beer in the parking lot.


----------



## ScottySkis

jasonwx said:


> that ain't kosher


True I just love best food


----------



## MiSkier

Green light said:


> Give me the Caberfae venison burgers and beer in the parking lot.


If for some reason you are ever in Michigan during the winter we always have extras


----------



## Green light

If I ever make it out there I will, thanks!


----------



## JTG

Leftover sausage and peppers from last night.

If you are in Dutchess County, and you haven’t been to Smokehouse Deli (Hopewell), get there. Their meats and BBQ are excellent. The sausage....so good.

Honestly, between their sausage and my Italian cooking skills....you can’t get a better plate of sausage and peppers than I made last night. Only a bonus that good Italian is one of the few things that is as good/better as leftovers than the day you make it.

I also happen to make the best Penne a’la Vodka that can be found. Too many people get cheap and stingy, it’s all about the right cheese. Parmesan alone won’t cut it, you need Ricotta Salata. Be generous with the butter as well!


----------



## Ripitz

JTG said:


> Smokehouse Deli


We get the Pepper-loaf, egg and Swiss with grilled onions and mustard on a club roll there a couple times a week. 52 is better than 82


----------



## ScottySkis

Peanut butter on Itillian bread 
With lots of potato chips on side to help with not dating that girl I was last while and coffee
Even when depression delicious food make me feel better


----------



## Brownski

I had a handful of slim Jims


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Brownski said:


> I had a handful of slim Jims


In about an hour you'll have had a gallon of water.


----------



## JTG

Road food...snap into it!


----------



## ScottySkis

Tuna fish with Mozz cheese made by very nice friend?????


----------



## Brownski

I made a good old fashioned ham and cheese omelette. I should have made some bacon too but I ran out of motivation. It was really good.


----------



## wonderpony

Cleaning out the freezer diet. Pad kee mao with calamari. I have eight weeks to go until my CSA starts up again. I think that will be just about the time I run out of frozen lunches. I also start craving fresh veggies then.


----------



## JTG

Brownski said:


> I made a good old fashioned ham and cheese omelette. I should have made some bacon too but I ran out of motivation. It was really good.


Shoulda made a Spam and cheese omelette, if the Spam was still available!


----------



## ScottySkis

2 Hebrew National
Hot dogs with Mozz cheese and dorrito s on side


----------



## Brownski

I never tried Stewart’s chili before...


----------



## Ripitz

Brownski said:


> I never tried Stewart’s chili before...
> View attachment 8832


Tomorrow... not good


----------



## ScottySkis

Delicious pastrami from kosher deli in Rockland????????


----------



## wonderpony

Gumbo. I had a stew chicken in the freezer and made stock yesterday. In addition to the stock and meat for the gumbo, I have 8 cups of stock. I simmered the shrimp shells and will freeze the fumet to make bisque at some point. The best part is that I didn't burn my roux or me!


----------



## Brownski

Ripitz said:


> Tomorrow... not good


It wasn’t good. Based on the quality of Stewarts ice cream, coffee and egg nog, I was hoping for better. Still, it wasn’t total garbage either- maybe almost as good as Wendy’s


----------



## Kingslug

Brisket...


----------



## jasonwx

wonderpony said:


> Gumbo. I had a stew chicken in the freezer and made stock yesterday. In addition to the stock and meat for the gumbo, I have 8 cups of stock. I simmered the shrimp shells and will freeze the fumet to make bisque at some point. The best part is that I didn't burn my roux or me!
> View attachment 8848


Roux is like lava. It will burn all the way to the bone
I haven’t seen the word fumet used since cooking school


----------



## gorgonzola

Saturdays closing day (Blue Mountain PA) lot lunch was Italian pork sammiches - sliced grilled pork tenderloin & provolone topped with broccoli rabe sautéed in garlic on an Italian roll, sooo good!


----------



## wonderpony

jasonwx said:


> Roux is like lava. It will burn all the way to the bone
> I haven’t seen the word fumet used since cooking school


I use an oven mitt on my hand when adding the veggies to the roux. Huge difference in staying safe!


----------



## ScottySkis

Delicious pastrami from kosher deli in Rockland???????? for me


----------



## ScottySkis

Delicious chicken parmesan with ziti from my favorite pizzaeria in Middletown with my gf Mandy


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Gaeng caree gai. Thai chicken/potato curry. Sauce is coconut milk/coconut cream.


----------



## ScottySkis

I having Chinese delicious from very good restaurant
Scallops with garlic sauce fried rice egg roll
And fried dumplings
??????


----------



## ScottySkis

I having delicious pizza with caramelized onions and meatballs from my favorite local pizzeria in Middletown
Alfonsoss??????


----------



## ScottySkis

Fried sphimp and onion rings
Delicious from my favorite deli


----------



## Brownski

fish n’ chips


----------



## gorgonzola

Post gravel ride breakfast - egg, H wax pepper, pepper jack and avocado on aneverything bagel


----------



## ScottySkis

2 delicious Hebrew national hot dogs with cheddar cheese


----------



## ScottySkis

I have Itillian combo sandwich and delicious
Dessert trimoso


----------



## Brownski

ScottySkis said:


> I have Itillian combo sandwich and delicious
> Dessert trimoso


Way to mix it up bro. Cant eat hot dogs every day.


----------



## tirolski

ScottySkis said:


> I have Itillian combo sandwich and delicious
> Dessert trimoso


Tiarmasu has good food groups, coffee, chocolate and some folks sometimes put in stuff to kick it up bit.


----------



## ScottySkis

Brunch from my favorite deli
I getting delicious 
Omelette with onions
Swiss cheese 
On side bacon and 
Hash( not 420 lol) browns and home and butter toast


----------



## ScottySkis

Veal parmesan from very good pizzaeria 
Marcos?????


----------



## ScottySkis

Fried dumplings
From excellent Chinese restaurant delivery


----------



## jasonwx

Bacon baby. If you are going to dance with the devil you might as well lead


----------



## ScottySkis

Patty melt with spicy fries from delicious deli village deli????


----------



## wonderpony

A burrito. I have had chicken taco salads the last couple of days. I have just enough fixings left to make a burrito.


----------



## ScottySkis

2 delicious Hebrew national hot dogs with Mozz cheese cooked by me


----------



## ScottySkis

Special brownies and coffee ?????? 
Make for great Saturday brunch with waffles


----------



## ScottySkis

Waffles with ice cream


----------



## Warp daddy

Utica Tomato pie


----------



## ScottySkis

Pastrami Corned Beef Onion
Swiss cheese and Russia dressing from my favorite deli


----------



## Warp daddy

Wendy's Fo Fo Fo Fo FO??


----------



## jasonwx

homemade fish tacos , using fresh caught cod..


----------



## ScottySkis

Curly fries and fried chicken from my favorite local deli


----------



## x10003q

ScottySkis said:


> Curly fries and fried chicken from my favorite local deli


Every now and then we need a photo - please.


----------



## ScottySkis

x10003q said:


> Every now and then we need a photo - please.


Totally agree


----------



## x10003q

Stew Leonard's Lobster roll special- I could only eat 1 and my wife and daughter split 1. It was outstanding.


----------



## ScottySkis

Just had Conili for breakfast


----------



## wonderpony

Grilled scallop and shrimp skewers with prosciutto wrapped sparrowguts.


----------



## Green light

I give. What are sparrow guts?


----------



## jasonwx

Green light said:


> I give. What are sparrow guts?


I’m guessing asparagus


----------



## marcski

jasonwx said:


> I’m guessing asparagus


C'mon she rides horses, eating the innards of a little bird is nothing.


----------



## Green light

jasonwx said:


> I’m guessing asparagus


Got it


----------



## tirolski

Green light said:


> I give. What are sparrow guts?


Dang spell checkerz.


----------



## XTski

tirolski said:


> Dang spell checkerz.


No kidding, I was reading the 1st couple things on the menu and was like hell yeah kicking it up like ole Scotty for lunch time, then the last part and it was like whoa,


----------



## ScottySkis

I having
Chicken cordon bleu with curly fries from my favorite deli


----------



## raisingarizona

Carne asada made with NY strip steak.


----------



## wonderpony

XTski said:


> No kidding, I was reading the 1st couple things on the menu and was like hell yeah kicking it up like ole Scotty for lunch time, then the last part and it was like whoa,


Sparrow guts was intentional. I thought that's what everyone called those yummy, tasty green stalks in the spring. (Of course, I know it's asparagus, but that's not as fun.) And, even though I share carrots with my horse, I do prefer my meat cooked. I am not a fan of innards. Ever. I have tried pate, fried liver and onions, and sweet breads. My son decided to cook deer heat this past season in olive oil, garlic, and thyme. I gave that a hard pass.


----------



## Ripitz

wonderpony said:


> Sparrow guts


and


wonderpony said:


> deer heat


Can’t say I’ve had either of those


----------



## Sbob

Ripitz said:


> and
> 
> Can’t say I’ve had either of those


Lol , Best Asparagus you’ll ever have is raw out of the garden. 
Next best is in an Insta pot pressure cooker.
Does a great job on Venison too.


----------



## Green light

Believe she meant deer heart. Best sliced thin, dredged in flour and sautéed in butter. We call them ring steaks.


----------



## wonderpony

Green light said:


> Believe she meant deer heart. Best sliced thin, dredged in flour and sautéed in butter. We call them ring steaks.


Yes, should have been deer heart. It was sauteed in bunch of garlic and thyme, which should be good for anything. Nope.


----------



## Tjf1967

wonderpony said:


> Yes, should have been deer heart. It was sauteed in bunch of garlic and thyme, which should be good for anything. Nope.


I'm with you . When some one tells me I would have liked it I just cooked it wrong I call BS. Deer tastes like beef marinated in armpit. Not for me.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Deer tastes like beef marinated in armpit. Not for me.


LMAO -- never heard it put that way.

Obviously I love venison or I wouldn't spend days in the woods freezing my ass off. Basically I rarely buy beef in the summer. As for deer heart, the only way I've had it and even remotely liked it was when it was stuffed with marinara sauce, peppers, onions, and baked. Other than that I'm not a fan. Don't care for the liver either --- they call that the "guides dinner".


----------



## x10003q

Here are some deer heart ideas:





						How to Cook Deer Heart - Grit
					

Learn how to clean a deer heart to make your hunting success go further and how to cook deer heart in diverse culinary dishes.



					www.grit.com


----------



## Green light

They didn’t mention canned heart. So tender and delicious. Never overcook venison, should be eaten medium rare.


----------



## Sbob

Green light said:


> Never overcook venison, should be eaten medium rare.


Exactly! Pressure cooker is the way to go , It’s to lean to cook otherwise.


----------



## tirolski

Green light said:


> They didn’t mention canned heart. So tender and delicious. Never overcook venison, should be eaten medium rare.


Showed someone how to gut ‘em. Then let him use my stand and he shot one. 
When he gutted it he took the heart and chomped out a big piece of raw heart and swallowed it. 
Didn’t teach him that. 
Must’ve saw it in some movie.
It was his first deer.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Showed someone how to gut ‘em



Thanks for the reminder of this video, I needed a good laugh. I laugh every. single. time. I watch this.


----------



## XTski

wonderpony said:


> Sparrow guts was intentional. I thought that's what everyone called those yummy, tasty green stalks in the spring. (Of course, I know it's asparagus, but that's not as fun.) And, even though I share carrots with my horse, I do prefer my meat cooked. I am not a fan of innards. Ever. I have tried pate, fried liver and onions, and sweet breads. My son decided to cook deer heat this past season in olive oil, garlic, and thyme. I gave that a hard pass.


Cool thanks for explaing and kudos to Jason for deciphering


----------



## ScottySkis

Delicious???
Village Special
Pastmri Cornbeef 
Coleslaw onions Russian dressing sandwich
( From village deli by my apartment
Thanks brown ski for showing how to due picture)


----------



## ScottySkis

Sesame chicken and fried dumplings for me


----------



## ScottySkis

Delicious Texas Patty melt
And Oreo cake dessert


----------



## wonderpony

Risotto with fresh peas and pancetta.


----------



## ScottySkis

Delicious Taco s not cooked by me


----------



## MiSkier

Back home in Troy NY so I have had Jacks Hamburgers, Hot Dog Charlie’s and Ted’s Fish Fry for the last three days


----------



## wonderpony

Working on using up last week's CSA. Shrimp and snow pea stir fry over lo mien. I want some pulled pork, or chicken BBQ from a fund raiser bbq along side the road.


----------



## Brownski

MiSkier said:


> Back home in Troy NY so I have had Jacks Hamburgers, Hot Dog Charlie’s and Ted’s Fish Fry for the last three days


Ted’s


----------



## ScottySkis

Gorge electric grill for lunch comfortable temperatures for me What for lunch I have 2 Hebrew national Hot dogs with Doritos and ☕


----------



## ScottySkis

( breakfast thered lol) everything bagel with cream cheese scallions and onions and delicious sabel


----------



## jasonwx

ScottySkis said:


> ( breakfast thered lol) everything bagel with cream cheese scallions and onions and delicious sabel


Haven’t had sabel in a while
Delish


----------



## ScottySkis

The Brat diet
Ritz crackers
Cheesecake


----------



## wonderpony

Pasta with summer squash and basil. New recipe to try and figure out what to do with all the squash I get. I am a fan.


----------



## ScottySkis

Brunch
Pancakes and waffles with Vermont syrup
And scramed eggs with bacon and Swiss


----------



## wonderpony

Trying another new zucchini pasta sauce recipe. This is a tomato sauce with rosemary and red pepper flakes. It reminds me of amatriciana (sp) but without the pancetta. I would make this again, but add the pancetta.


----------



## ScottySkis

Eggs bacon Swiss cheese with delicious hash


----------



## Harvey

This thread makes me hungry even the name. May have to start working from home if I am going to follow it.


----------



## ScottySkis

Bbq George Forman grilled grilled white bread with jelly


----------



## wonderpony

Pad kee mao with shrimp and CSA veggies.


----------



## ScottySkis

Hash rule s makes egg cheese sandwich with bacon even better


----------



## ScottySkis

Brunch
Delicious hash make everything better lol


----------



## ScottySkis

Itillian combo


----------



## ScottySkis

Thanks it was delicious chicken Saltimbocca w spinach and trimoso very good


----------



## ScottySkis

Pork with pasta and Mac and cheese cooked by my aid Nakisha yesterday


----------



## ScottySkis

Daily lunch special Freon village deli be pork mashed potatoes and Oreo dessert


----------



## Brownski

Nice
I’ve got some pork loin waiting at home for dinner. Skipping lunch today


----------



## wonderpony

Farro with cucumbers, tomatoes pine nuts and basil. I was going to make ratatouille but my CSA eggplant wasn't good. This is a new recipe and is really good! 

I do have lots of stuff to do around the house, but today is a perfect hammock day. Priorities.


----------



## ScottySkis

Excellent eggplant parmesan and trimoso


----------



## ScottySkis

Cheese burger with cheddar cheese and spicy Med rare
And bbq sauce cook ed by me


----------



## ScottySkis

I havingg Itillian combo from nice new bagel del


----------



## Sbob

Scotty… No breakfast thread?


----------



## ScottySkis

Delicious chicken Reale
Side salad and vegetables from marcos pizzeria 
My 2 nd day leftovers


----------



## ScottySkis

What for lunch I have coffee and
Cheddar burger
Med rare with bbq sauce aand spicy by Goya( only good thing I learned at rehab for mental illness and pot abise) how to use Goya or any spices to make food delicious I didn't know until great friend not staff taught me awesome life cooking lessons to bad heat now effect s me more now time much more than when I went there few years ago


----------



## ScottySkis

Delicious pizza 
Garlic knots
Cannoli
Diet coke from my favorite pizzaeria in Middletown
Alfonsoss


----------



## ScottySkis

Lunch for today and tomorrow
Cheese steak with bacon delicious????and Mozz sticks


----------



## ScottySkis

Delicious lunch and dinner for today and tommrow
??????
Itillian Combo sandwich
And lasagna


----------



## ScottySkis

What for lunch?
From village deli delicious chicken quesadilla and Mozz sticks
For today and tomorrow


----------



## ScottySkis

Five Guys French fries McDonald's burger my lunch their next to each other
I walked 2 miles to get here


----------



## ScottySkis

Delicious???
From my favorite pizzaeria in Middletown Alfonsoss
Mozz sticks 
Fried calamari 
Garlic bread with Mozz cheese
Eggplant Rollatini
Leftovers for 2 days
Conili


----------



## Brownski

Ted’s by god


----------



## wonderpony

Ratatouille. I used up a zucchini, an eggplant, two peppers, three large tomatoes and a bunch of mini Romas.


----------



## ScottySkis

Five Guys French fries reheated on stove better than in restaurant the other day


----------



## wonderpony

Greek pasta with shrimp, kale and feta.


----------



## ScottySkis

Delicious Grandma s pizza and trimoso for dessert?????


----------



## wonderpony

Lecho. Tomatoes and peppers sauteed in bacon from Just a Few Acres Farm over egg noodles and covered with parmesan. I love this stuff. Especially with extra bacon.


----------



## ScottySkis

Happy Thursday
Lunch be me aunt delicious brisket and noodle koodle 
From Jewish New Year!
Tuesday
L'Shanah Tovah!


----------



## wonderpony

Pad kee mao with shrimp. I ate it before I took a picture.


----------



## ScottySkis

Cheese burger with Goya spicy s cook by me Nakisha the aid been absent for weeks again?????


----------



## wonderpony

Pasta with bacon, kale, sundried tomatoes and garlic.


----------



## Brownski

Breakfast for lunch. Who can guess what diet I started this week?


----------



## jasonwx

Brownski said:


> Breakfast for lunch. Who can guess what diet I started this week?
> View attachment 10459


Keto
I did for shits and giggles for 2 weeks
If u want to loose weight it’s the diet to be on
Just be prepared for the keto flu


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> Just be prepared for the keto flu


It’s only justa flu, just sayin. 
Sugary treats’ll treat it.


----------



## Brownski

jasonwx said:


> Just be prepared for the keto flu


I’m familiar. It doesn’t bother me.


----------



## Brownski

Mmmm protein


----------



## Sbob

Brownski said:


> Breakfast for lunch. Who can guess what diet I started this week?
> View attachment 10459


Inspired by Dr Berry on YouTube?


----------



## Brownski

nah, I’m not much of a YouTuber. Inspired by success with a similar program that bore fruit for me 10 years ago.


----------



## Brownski

And a deep and abiding love for bacon


----------



## Sbob

Dr Berry has some great advice. I need a lot of motivation though. 
Unfortunately I walked past half a tray of brownies my wife made for a party. Tomorrow for sure ?


----------



## Brownski

Sbob said:


> Dr Berry has some great advice. I need a lot of motivation though.
> Unfortunately I walked past half a tray of brownies my wife made for a party. Tomorrow for sure ?


I feel for you. I have the same problems around my house. Every new day is an opportunity to do better, right? I’m highly motivated right now but it took a while to get started.


----------



## wonderpony

To counter act Brownski's BACON and eggs, veggie stir fry.


----------



## wonderpony

This is why I am always eating veggies. Today's CSA pickup. Brussels sprout tops, fennel, onion, eggplant, carrots, basil, Thai basil, braising mix, parsley, bok choy, tomatillos, tomatoes, lettuce, potatoes and peppers. I swapped my chard for the tomatillos. The sprout tops, Thai basil and some of the green peppers were in the extras area. Sprout tops are great in risotto.?


----------



## ScottySkis

Small 5 Guys fries
Mc Donald s double burger 4 pc mcnuggetts
LG vanilla shake


----------



## wonderpony

Big ol' salad, of course!


----------



## JTG

Asparagus Risotto with a light shrimp scampi.


----------



## Brownski

Teds, by god


----------



## wonderpony

I tried making paella. Not sure if I am a fan. I love saffron, but this needs cheese.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Yesterday


----------



## JTG

Peanut Butter Whiskey? 

To each his or her own, I s’pose! For me, the PB stays in cups (thank you Reeses). 

Wait…..go get a chocolate whiskey and make me a Reeses Old Fashioned! I never met an Old Fashioned I didn’t like…but that might test boundaries.


----------



## Campgottagopee

JTG said:


> Peanut Butter Whiskey?
> 
> To each his or her own, I s’pose! For me, the PB stays in cups (thank you Reeses).
> 
> Wait…..go get a chocolate whiskey and make me a Reeses Old Fashioned! I never met an Old Fashioned I didn’t like…but that might test boundaries.


Lol 
That's all that was left!! We waist nothing up on the mountain.


----------



## jasonwx

wonderpony said:


> I tried making paella. Not sure if I am a fan. I love saffron, but this needs cheese.


Paella can be tricky
Too much saffron can taste like medicine 
And ya need the correct rice


----------



## wonderpony

Risotto with pancetta, lemon and Brussels sprout tops.


----------



## wonderpony

jasonwx said:


> Paella can be tricky
> Too much saffron can taste like medicine
> And ya need the correct rice


I used arborio. The recipe said Bomba, but the interwebs said that arborio was a good substitute.


----------



## ScottySkis

Tonight dinner Delicious margetia pizza with meatballs topping


----------



## tirolski

ScottySkis said:


> Tonight dinner Delicious margetia pizza with meatballs topping


Dinner comes early for ya.
Enjoy.


----------



## ScottySkis

tirolski said:


> Dinner comes early for ya.
> Enjoy.


no I didn't eat it yet just put picture up I usually eat dinner around 7 ish
????


----------



## wonderpony

Ginger vegetable stir fry with fake crab meat thrown in. After this, hammock time. I don't know where you are, but here in WonderPony land it is 61, sunny and breezy. Perfect hammock day. I also have exactly three flavor ice pops left, which are a staple of hammock time.


----------



## ScottySkis

Bacon/ meatballs
Pizza for dinner 
With garlic knots


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Fried egg with left over corned beef hash and home fries from Monday's diner breakfast.



The second trip through the frying pan tuned it up perfectly.

mm


----------



## gorgonzola

wait what breakfast leftovers?!


----------



## Brownski

gorgonzola said:


> wait what breakfast leftovers?!


 Breakfast for lunch or dinner is a legit choice. I’m planning on a ham & Swiss omelette tonight


----------



## ScottySkis

Nice lunch white cheddar Mac and cheese and Apple wood smoke bacon???


----------



## gorgonzola

Brownski said:


> Breakfast for lunch or dinner is a legit choice. I’m planning on a ham & Swiss omelette tonight


love me some breakfast for dinner but you can see your reflection in my breakfast plate when I'm done (most other meals too)


----------



## Brownski

gorgonzola said:


> love me some breakfast for dinner but you can see your reflection in my breakfast plate when I'm done (most other meals too)


I get it now. Went right over my head at first. Maybe the leftovers are from a different member of the family…


----------



## Milo Maltbie

gorgonzola said:


> wait what breakfast leftovers?!


Back in the day there were never leftovers from the UN Diner but now I don't dare finish any restaurant meal without first doubling up on my cholesterol medication.

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Brownski said:


> Maybe the leftovers are from a member of the family…


It would have had to have been from a member of a different family.

mm


----------



## MarzNC

Went to the NC State Fair again for a few things I missed last Friday when I went with my husband. Tuesday is free for seniors 65+. 

Splurged on a "lobster pop" from a local restaurant/food truck. Then walked back over to get a fried apple pie with cinnamon ice cream. That vendor is from MN. So it's called a Minneapple Pie. Been around in the MN State Fair for a while, but I haven't noticed it in NC before. Totally yummy!


----------



## ScottySkis

With great friend today
Village deli lunch
Small coffee


> Home stymee mscc and cheese and chic finger s


----------



## ScottySkis

Marcos high class Itillian chain lunch Cheese steak wrap with bacon???


----------



## wonderpony

ScottySkis said:


> Marcos high class Itillian chain lunch Cheese steak wrap with bacon???


I think this may be the best thing you have posted!


----------



## ScottySkis

Coffee and 2 delicious pizza slices from Marcos chain excellent Itillian restaurant
This chain is 10 and pizza hut is 1.???????


----------



## ScottySkis

I just had delicious ometlete with bacon Swiss cheese and onions from New good deli that delivers


----------



## wonderpony

Gobble gobble balls from the Meatball Shop cookbook, coated with gravy.


----------



## jasonwx

Sunday gravy on Saturday
Chicken/sausage/pork rib/meatballs
Imported tomatoes


----------



## Tjf1967

jasonwx said:


> Sunday gravy on Saturday
> Chicken/sausage/pork rib/meatballs
> Imported tomatoes
> View attachment 10869


Looks great. Nice looking sauce


----------



## ScottySkis

> Olmete Swiss cheese bacon.
> Delicioous house potatoes
> Not frcm village deli great local bagels deli.


----------



## ScottySkis

I have 2 apples and yogurt with red ras berries actually brunch


----------



## ScottySkis

Yougrt with red raspberries and good edibles cookie


----------



## wonderpony

A salad made from the last of this year's CSA. I have a few things to cook up, but soon I will be starting the cleaning-out-the-freezer diet until mid-May.


----------



## wonderpony

Cleaning out the freezer diet: gingered veggie stir fry over rice.


----------



## wonderpony

I made a big old pot of black bean soup with carrots, turnips, celeriac, garlic and potatoes. It gets topped with parmesan cheese and frozen.


----------



## ScottySkis

Yes it was nice day for me to walk 2 miles this afternoon overheating HD
Very vpo9aeather for me today


----------



## wonderpony

Bacon, with a side of potato cheddar ale soup.


----------



## Ripitz

wonderpony said:


> Bacon, with a side of potato cheddar ale soup.


That sounds awesome


----------



## wonderpony

Smashed blue potatoes and grilled chicken feta/spinach sausages.


----------



## ScottySkis

Last time order from my favorite local pizzeria alfonsoss
Veal and meatballs from alfonsoss
I moved next week to bad situation apartment for me with my Huntington symptoms


----------



## wonderpony

Cleaning out stuff before the hardcore cleaning out the freezer diet starts. Seared scallops with pancetta, raddichio, rosemary and garlic.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Leftover meatloaf and mashed potatoes with spinach






mm


----------



## ScottySkis

Trying new upscale Itillian restaurant today
Carol's very close to new very close apartment 
Lunch Itillian combo
Dinner Carlos special chicken they have bunch of lunch special 
Picture s later


----------



## ScottySkis

??????????????????????
For me luch was Itillian combo with extra itllian to tomorrow from another good pizza on this side of town
Dinner be meatballs sss finner for leftover delved this af bro Brunos good placeno pizzeria to new apartment on side of town????????


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

ScottySkis said:


> ??????????????????????
> For me luch was Itillian combo with extra itllian to tomorrow from another good pizza on this side of town
> Dinner be meatballs sss finner for leftover delved this af bro Brunos good placeno pizzeria to new apartment on side of town????????


Sounds good. I had a chicken parm sub today. Yesterday I had a meatball parm. My wife complains that I smell like garlic every time I have a meatball parm.


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Venison with my secret rub.


----------



## ScottySkis

Cheesy steak with ppeerio and onions from another very good pizza place
Bro Brunos on this side of Middletown for lunch and dinner today with desert Cannoli??????


----------



## wonderpony

Cleaning out the freezer diet. Pasta with tomatoes, fennel, anchovies, currants, pine nuts and red pepper flakes.


----------



## ScottySkis

Dinner here..
Carlos special from excellent Carlos Itillian restaurant
Chicken breaded top with eggplant Spinach Ricotta and Mozz in vodka sauce over penne


----------



## wonderpony

Lunch was tater tots. Dinner is pasta with a red sauce with zucchini.


----------



## ScottySkis

About to walk 1 miles from the new apartment location and go to Stuart's that huge retail much bigger than most I seen eat lunch then maybe walk" back be most outside walk for me since since moving to this part of Middletown in several weeks just waiting for more mjj great snacks to come today.😀😄😃


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> Lecho. Tomatoes and peppers sauteed in bacon from Just a Few Acres Farm over egg noodles and covered with parmesan. I love this stuff. Especially with extra bacon.


Just a Few Acres Pete put's up interesting videos from the UpState.
Cat on his shoulder has the same first name as the dude who started Cornell.


----------



## wonderpony

tirolski said:


> Just a Few Acres Pete put's up interesting videos from the UpState.
> Cat on his shoulder has the same first name as the dude who started Cornell.


I believe that Pete has an MBA and left the business world to farm. I could be wrong, though. 

I just sent a check for $645 to my veggie CSA. That means more than enough veggies for me between mid-May and mid-November. In a little bit, I will send another check for my fall share, which puts me into mid-December for veggies. My CSA pays a living wage and supports local people who couldn't afford a share.

I do a lot of cooking while my shares are coming in. I have a chest freezer in the basement and tons of freezer containers. Between the end of CSA season and the start of the new season, I am on the cleaning out the freezer diet. 

Right about now, I would love a salad, but I have to empty out the freezer.

I do share extras with my dad and the local food pantry. They also get eggs from my reject chickens. (I don't like eggs, but I like chickens. I had lost my chickens. A while back, a neighbor was going to put some up on Craigslist for meat. They weren't supposed to be laying. Nobody told them that. I got four eggs today. Crazy reject chickens!)


----------



## tirolski

I believe Pete said he got out of architecting.
Went back to his grand folks farm and him and his wife fixed it up to what they're doing now.
He’s no dummy.


----------



## wonderpony

tirolski said:


> I believe Pete said he got out of architecting.
> Went back to his grand folks farm and him and his wife fixed it up to what they're doing now.
> He’s no dummy.


Yep. Architect.


----------



## ScottySkis

Yesterday lunch very tasty chicken with bacon wrapped


----------



## ScottySkis

Carol's Itillian delicious
Chicken grill panini with ham tasty


----------



## gorgonzola

Some Saturday sea-cuterie


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Recycled beef stir fry with surplus fried mashed potatoes.




mm


----------



## wonderpony

Cleaning out the freezer diet. Some kind of rice thing that I won't make again. I think that it's a vegetable paella, given that it has saffron in it. I hope I threw the recipe out.


----------



## ScottySkis

Left overs brer
Chicken parmesan and cheese steak


----------



## ScottySkis

Breakfast here was edibles that I got yesterday on April 20 in mail from Facebook market page some days are i get lucky yo lol


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Sliced sirloin steak with homemade mashed potatoes and carmelized onions and broccolli with sliced cucumber, and a couple of meatballs of unknown provenance.






It looks like a dog's breakfast but it was tasty.

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Homemade fried mashed potatoes, meatloaf from Fred the Butcher and scorched carrots from the hospital cafeteria:







mm


----------



## wonderpony

I just stopped at our Wednesday farmers market and scored a loaf of herb and olive sourdough, some local Brie and a wee bit of gorgonzola. It is so good to have fresh stuff again after 5 months of the cleaning out the freezer diet.

My lunches this week have been salads. My go to is lettuce, cheese, black olives, tomato and croutons. This week, I got Hakuri (sp) turnips, so they have been added in. EVOO and balsamic for dressing.


----------



## gorgonzola

wonderpony said:


> a wee bit of gorgonzola.


TW....oh never mind 🤣


----------



## wonderpony

gorgonzola said:


> TW....oh never mind 🤣


It's a line from one of the Wallace and Gromit movies.


----------



## gorgonzola

wonderpony said:


> It's a line from one of the Wallace and Gromit movies.


I had to google that one!


----------



## gorgonzola

Avocado toast with ‘merican cheese, soy sausage and some everything bagel seasoning on 27 grain bread


----------



## wonderpony

gorgonzola said:


> Avocado toast with ‘merican cheese, soy sausage and some everything bagel seasoning on 27 grain bread
> View attachment 15180


I have never understood avocado toast. I like avocados. I like toast. I just don't see why it's a thing. Maybe I have been making it wrong.


----------



## Warp daddy

We made up our own Yogurt treat Started with Vanilla yougurt add fresh strawberries , bluberries , bananas , granola from Aldis or elsewhere ( that contain bits of oats ,raisens,honey) then add shaved almond . 

N?B. dont pack these materials in ,just enough to season and flavor it add the shaved almond last 

Put it in individualized decent containers like tupperware and let it sit in the fridge overnight so it blends .......man that was delish . We learned about them and how to make them last weekend while attending my grandaughter's graduation at UVM when we found this neat place near Church St mall in Burlington.

Have had them for lunch several times damn they ARE great


----------



## Warp daddy

Oops forgot one important ingredient For that yogurt TRAIL MIX from Price Chopper has dried fruit slices ,and other goodies in it


----------



## wonderpony

An overly large salad with greens from my CSA, local blue cheese, localish sun gold tomatoes, black olives, croutons, balsamic and EVOO. 

It's pretty much my go to thing to eat up the lettuce from my CSA. Always olives, tomatoes and croutons. The rest is up in the air.


----------



## Brownski

Holy crap. I just had a pulled pork, beans & collard greens omelette I made with leftovers from Friday’s BBQ. That was incredible. Sorry no pics


----------



## Brownski

Yum. Can I say yum? It sounds kind of creepy in my head. I’ve probably posted pics from here before but yum.


----------



## wonderpony

Brownski said:


> Yum. Can I say yum? It sounds kind of creepy in my head. I’ve probably posted pics from here before but yum.
> 
> View attachment 15509
> 
> View attachment 15510


That looks great! 

Up here, we have Doug's Fish Fry. Same concept. I love it!


----------



## gorgonzola

Best part of summer! Garden cus and tomato with basil, onion, mozzarella and chicken breast with balsamic


----------



## tirolski

When it’s this hot in the summer sometimes a cold soup is nice.


----------



## x10003q

Tony Packo's in Toledo, OH - of MASH fame. https://www.tonypacko.com/


----------



## jasonwx

x10003q said:


> Tony Packo's in Toledo, OH - of MASH fame. https://www.tonypacko.com/
> View attachment 15537View attachment 15538


tremendous
did you see Kilinger? LOL


----------



## x10003q

jasonwx said:


> tremendous
> did you see Kilinger? LOL



Jamie Farr has been very charitable for Toledo. There is a park named for him somewhere in Toledo.
My dad and my grandfather were hot dog connoisseurs and, so naturally, I love hot dogs too. Growing up in NJ, there were plenty of choices. When I saw the MASH/Packo's episode, I knew one day I would have to visit. My wife is from Toledo, so every time we go back we visit Packo's.


----------



## Green light

My sister in law and her husband moved to Florida. Whenever we drove down to visit I had to bring dogs to them. New Way Lunch (Dirty Johns) would freeze a dozen Dirt Sticks (in buns, cooked, onions, mustard and sauced). Put them in the cooler and delivered. Microwaved and they were in heaven!


----------



## wonderpony

Baked zucchini fritters.


----------



## Green light

That looks yummy


----------



## Campgottagopee

Green light said:


> That looks yummy


Hells yeah it does


----------



## SayvilleSteve

For those in know, the real question is: what's for dinner?


----------



## wonderpony

SayvilleSteve said:


> For those in know, the real question is: what's for dinner?


Corn on the cob with truffle salt, of course.


----------



## Green light

wonderpony said:


> Corn on the cob with truffle salt, of course.View attachment 15655


I like my corn naked


----------



## jasonwx

Green light said:


> I like my corn naked


Since the subject is corn


----------



## Campgottagopee

Our local sweetcorn is so damn good


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> Our local sweetcorn is so damn good


Absolutely! I try and eat as much of it as possible in between now and the end of corn season.


----------



## jasonwx

wonderpony said:


> Absolutely! I try and eat as much of it as possible in between now and the end of corn season.


Here we go
I am sharing the best corn recipe ever
Grill your husked corn
Drizzle with kewpie mayo
Then sprinkle with the seasoning in the pic. 
I promise you will love it


----------



## gorgonzola

Will have to try. Down here "Aw Shucks" 'fest and fair corn is da bomb - roasted, buttered and sprinkled/rolled in Old Bay and parmesan cheese


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Here we go
> I am sharing the best corn recipe ever
> Grill your husked corn
> Drizzle with kewpie mayo
> Then sprinkle with the seasoning in the pic.
> I promise you will love it
> View attachment 15657


Dang, you take really good care of your hands. 
All we use around here is real butter. That's it. 

It's all in how you butter your corn.


----------



## wonderpony

jasonwx said:


> Here we go
> I am sharing the best corn recipe ever
> Grill your husked corn
> Drizzle with kewpie mayo
> Then sprinkle with the seasoning in the pic.
> I promise you will love it
> View attachment 15657


My SIL is a big fan of Furikake. I think I have some in my pantry, actually. That stuff is just tasty by itself!


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> Dang, you take really good care of your hands.
> All we use around here is real butter. That's it.
> 
> It's all in how you butter your corn.


I have a feeling that we touched on this in the upstate NY thread. Butter for sure. The truffle salt is a variation because I found it in my pantry and it should be eaten. It expired in April 2021, but it's salt so who cares?


----------



## Brownski

wonderpony said:


> It expired in April 2021, but it's salt so who cares?


TGR has a “should I eat it?” Thread. So far, I’ve been 100% in the ”eat it“ camp


----------



## Sbob

Love corn "off " the cob I always take a steak knife and cut it off I can't stand pieces stuck between my teen LOL .


----------



## Campgottagopee

How to Butter Corn on the Cob for a Party – Health Starts in the Kitchen


Everyone loves corn on the cob in the summer and it's a great addition to a party, picnic or BBQ. But one of the biggest struggles is how to butter it! I learned a nifty trick for How to Butter Corn on the Cob for a Party from my Grandmother many years ago.




healthstartsinthekitchen.com


----------



## wonderpony

Pasta with kale, blue oyster mushrooms, pancetta, dried cranberries, pine nuts and heavy cream.


----------



## wonderpony

Ratatouille over egg noodles.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> All we use around here is real butter. That's it.
> 
> It's all in how you butter your corn.


Got butter?
The State Fair unveiled this year’s Butter Sculpture(s).
One of em is of a kid skiing, so there’s that.








NY State Fair Unveils 2022 Butter Sculpture


Butter isn’t just for toasted bread. The 54th Annual Butter Sculpture was revealed at The Great New York State Fair in Syracuse on Tuesday. This year’s theme was “Refuel Her Greatness – Celebrating the 50th Anniversary of Title IX,” with the new sculpture highlighting female athletes and...




www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## wonderpony

Shrimp and broccoli stir fry.


----------



## wonderpony

Hungarian lesco. Tomatoes and peppers sautéed in bacon fat over egg noodles.


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> Hungarian lesco. Tomatoes and peppers sautéed in bacon fat over egg noodles.


The latter sounds much tastier than the former.
Getting piles of all kinds of fresh tomatoes now from the gardens.
Mangia.


----------



## wonderpony

English muffins with the works (tomato, lettuce, American cheese and mayo.) I also scored local peaches at my farm stand.


----------



## wonderpony

Pad kee Mao with shrimp.


----------



## wonderpony

Pasta with local hot sausage and kale.


----------



## wonderpony

A PBJ on white bread and a local peach. We rarely got "air bread" when I was growing up. This is a treat.


----------

